# Gracie & Jasper's babies



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Treesa was kind enough to send me pics of Gracie & Jasper's new squabbies, there's nothing better then two more babies to add to our board's ever growing family


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Here's two more...*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh TOO CUTE!!! In that first picture the little guys looks a bit surprised!! LOL
I can't WAIT to see their color come through. I wonder if the helmet color will show up right away? Treesa, don't let that camera get far from your reach!! LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow, Pete, you really enhanced the faded ones, they look much better.

Thank you for posting the kids.

Gracie is feeding the older baby till he is plum stuffed, but the new one does not look like he has eaten, I hope she feeds him tonight. 

I moved the older one out to the Satinette's temporarily. I hope they both do well tonight.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't wait either! They sure promise to be beauties!!

Suspense all OVER the place!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

seeing those pics brings one thing to my mind to say.." oh what big eyes you have"  cute cute


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> ...I moved the older one out to the Satinette's temporarily. I hope they both do well tonight.


Congratulations!!! It's comforting knowing they have an experienced mid-wife (that's you, Treesa!) making sure the babies have the best of care!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This is a wonderful chapter to the story of Lil Gracie. Pete, You did good!

Treesa you have your hands full. First musical eggs, now musical squeakers.

They are so adorable. I can't wait until they start growing their lil feathers.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, they are sooooo adorable. Those are great pics.
Can't wait for more.

Reti


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Awww! they are so adorable. Thanks so much for sharing the picture of these two beautiful, adorable babies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OH MY GOSH! I think we are going into precious baby overload here  ! Those two are just too sweet!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone, but I am a nervous wreck, and worried about both chicks.  

The older one was getting fed by Serena when I popped my head in early this morning in my baby-doll coop, I will check the other later, as I have to go inside the big coop to see. I do not want to startle and upset all my birds in the dark, especially Gracie.

I hope the baby survived.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks everyone, but I am a nervous wreck, and worried about both chicks.
> 
> The older one was getting fed by Serena when I popped my head in early this morning in my baby-doll coop, I will check the other later, as I have to go inside the big coop to see. I do not want to startle and upset all my birds in the dark, especially Gracie.
> 
> I hope the baby survived.


That makes two of us I was worried about the babies all night hoping they made the night. I'll have to keep poping on as the day progresses to see your report.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> That makes two of us I was worried about the babies all night hoping they made the night. I'll have to keep poping on as the day progresses to see your report.


Hi Pete,

Look at us ...huh?... a couple of stressed grand parents. LOL

I just checked the Satinette's and both Simon and Serena are in the box, and the baby is between them with a nice tiny but full crop. I noticed Simon was picking at him earlier, so I'm keeping a close eye out.

I checked the other under Gracie earlier, and she has been doing a terrific job feeding it. I just had to lift her to make sure, but he was packing a nice little crop too. What a terrific new mommy, you should be very proud of her. You did a great job raising that girl!  

Jasper is brooding the younger one now, I haven't seen him try to feed him yet, neither yesterday nor today, but I'm sure the little one is going to let him know when he was hungry. I'll be busy again running back and forth to the loft.

Jasper was busy flirting after nest duty yesterday, and I told him he better be a responsible daddy now, and tend to the kids. He sure has got alot of energy.

Well I'm off to putting the pools out so Gracie can relax by the pool, she has been a busy momma last night. So has Serena.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Look at us ...huh?... a couple of stressed grand parents. LOL .


That's a grandparents job, if we don't worry who will 
I'm relieved to hear Gracie is a good mom I was a little worried her skills migh be a bit lacking but she's gone and proved me wrong. I'll be sure to keep a look out for future progress reports


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to check on them again now, I have been walking a path back and forth to the coop...both coops. LOL


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

At least down there in FL you're not going to trudge through the 6" to 12" of snow predicted for us tomorrow into Sat to get to your coops  Do you have enough room in your coop for 3 pigeons and one large me?  I'm tired of this NJ weather, It was 80+ yesterday and tomorrow is going to be snow, no wonder I'm sick...arggghhhhh. Move over Gracie & Jasper here I come


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm going to check on them again now, I have been walking a path back and forth to the coop...both coops. LOL


Maybe Santa will bring you one of those web-camera.



Pete Jasinski said:


> At least down there in FL you're not going to trudge through the 6" to 12" of snow predicted for us tomorrow into Sat...


...and it's heavy WET snow, not fluffy powder. BRRRRR!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

My mentor used to raise this breed of pigeon with much success and one day someone talked him into seeing if they could fly as well as any other pigeons ..the sad thing was that none returned that day and he was pretty upset being that he was talked into it for the most part.. but he never tried to fly them again ,thank goodness he had plenty more but just imagine a wild flock of helmets out in the wild , Im thinking they didnt last all that long even though I find them to be a very flighty bird in captivity


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> My mentor used to raise this breed of pigeon with much success and one day someone talked him into seeing if they could fly as well as any other pigeons ..the sad thing was that none returned that day and he was pretty upset being that he was talked into it for the most part.. but he never tried to fly them again ,thank goodness he had plenty more but just imagine a wild flock of helmets out in the wild , Im thinking they didnt last all that long even though I find them to be a very flighty bird in captivity


I cannot imagine someone talking your mentor into releasing these birds. They are not only flighty but have no homing skills. Both Jasper and Gracie escaped/lost from their original homes, and would not have survived without the intervention of some wonderful people, like Pete.

Just watching these little hyper, yet delightful birds, it would NEVER ever cross my mind to release them. They do very well when they are given enough room. Also, it is best to have double door entrance in a coop with Helmets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

just to let you know the attemp at flying these birds was at least 20 something years ago so Im guessing a lot less was known way back then about the breed . Info was Not as easily accessible as it is now thats for sure back then was more a live and learn kind of deal with these fancys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> At least down there in FL you're not going to trudge through the 6" to 12" of snow predicted for us tomorrow into Sat to get to your coops *Do you have enough room in your coop for 3 pigeons and one large me?* I'm tired of this NJ weather, It was 80+ yesterday and tomorrow is going to be snow, no wonder I'm sick...arggghhhhh. Move over Gracie & Jasper here I come


Hi Pete,

I'm sorry I didn't notice your post earlier and hope you feel better soon. Yes, we have plenty of room... come on down! Gracie will be thrilled to see you again. Are weather is getting colder too, but nothing like yours.

Gracie is really doing a wonderful job with the little one. She is so attentive and the baby has quite a full crop for it being so small. I hated to pick her up but I want to check on them at least once a day, since he was not fed the other day. I'm glad I did he had a feather stuck over his nostrils and inside his beak, so I had to pick the tiny one up and gently pull the feather out of his beak, it was stuck like it was glued. 

She is constantly pruning and picking him and feeding him. I have yet to see Jasper feeding him, but I must be checking on them at the wrong time, or something. I picked Jasper up and he is a bit on the thin side, but my gosh...he is always so busy socializing when he is not on nest duty.

I also picked up Serena and Simon, they both continue to sit on the nest, and barely leave to eat and drink. I put food and water inside the coop so they didn't have to go outside to eat. The baby looks great. He was sitting just between mom and dad, so I had a clear view of him.... sporting a nice rounded crop.  

I ordered some Helmet bands from Foys, because my personalized homer bands are going to be too big for them. I sure hope they arrive before their feet get too big. They said they would.

So....all is well on the South-Eastern front. 






LokotaLoft said:


> just to let you know the attemp at flying these birds was at least 20 something years ago so Im guessing a lot less was known way back then about the breed . Info was Not as easily accessible as it is now thats for sure back then was more a live and learn kind of deal with these fancys


Hi LokotaLoft,

I didn't know nothing about the breed, until Jasper came into my life as a rescue. Just observing these little rascals this year I have learned so much about them. I notice they have very soft and silky feathers, and their wings flutter like a butterfly, not at all like my homers.My homers have broad and very large wings, and their feathers are not soft but meant to push the air. They are built for speed and have all the qualifications. Helmets are just not built for flight or speed and definitely wouldn't be able to escape a hawk, They are too hyper and social creatures and don't have the correct wings for flying. Their skills are different, they are amuzing and endearing little cutie pies, but I know from watching them they definitely are NOT homing pigeon material.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the update Treesa, I can rest easy knowing the babies are getting the attention they need  Gracie is an amazing little girl, I can still see her sitting on my rooftop taunting me to come and get her. I guess things happen for a reason and the rain storm that grounded her was sent so she could be a mom and Jasper's main squeeze, you have to love a happy ending


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I guess things happen for a reason and the rain storm that grounded her was sent so she could be a mom and Jasper's main squeeze, you have to love a happy ending


LOL   

Hi Pete,

I just want to update you. The babies are twice the size they were two days, I can't believe it when I first saw them this morning.  They are growing before my very eyes, and I'm scared those bands are not going to fit when they arrive.

They both have crops that you would all be proud of, nice and full and round. I get beat up badly each day I check on them, Serena and her hubby, both give me that "don't you dare" look and wing dual wing slaps. Gracie gives me those puppy dog grunts, and blows up and wing slaps me to another world. She is such a love! The baby that was hatched last, seems to be bigger then the one who arrived first. 

I will be changing out nest boxes in a day or two, because they need it, I'm sure....those full crops will eventually empty out under them..so I will need to clean and hopefully I can get a better peak and an updated picture....or two.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> At least down there in FL you're not going to trudge through the 6" to 12" of snow predicted for us tomorrow into Sat to get to your coops  Do you have enough room in your coop for 3 pigeons and one large me?  I'm tired of this NJ weather, It was 80+ yesterday and tomorrow is going to be snow, no wonder I'm sick...arggghhhhh. Move over Gracie & Jasper here I come



DARN, Pete! Sounds like YOU need dosings of Probiotics and other immune enhancing stuff!

Well, what can I say, it's all Dorian von Nastypuss's fault! That's what happens when you have a Master of the Dark Side...he can control weather!

Out here, we hit 99 and broke a record! I have HEARD that the temps are supposed to drop back to the 80s...will believe that when I FEEL it!

So, if you REALLY want WARM, come to our area of AZ! You will never be cold again! 

Oh yes, please bring DvN...Twiggy would LOOOOOVE to see him!!! I just asked her if she would like to see Dorian and darned if her tail didn't start twitching and she had this dreamy look on her face!
ROFL


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Keep those updates coming Treesa, I like what your saying  I can't wait till you can get some pics I bet I won't recognize the babies they'll be so big  

Dorian says he'll have to postpone his meeting with Twiggy Shi, he's not a desert kinda cat  I have been super dosing myself with immune enhancing stuff as you say. It's finally working itself out from my chest and into my head. I'm hoping it'll be gone in a few days.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pete, if misery loves company then I have joined you.  We volunteer at a museum at least once a week and with over 300 kids per day I was bound to catch something. I sure hope you're feeling better real soon.

Treesa, I am so far behind in threads I don't know if I'll ever catch up reading but this is one I go to quickly. I am so happy to hear the babies are growing so well. Tell the truth, I worried a lot at first, particularly about the teeny one so I'm really, really happy to read your last update. I can't wait to see them becoming little helmets. I know they're the cutest little things ever.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

They are really now starting to grow, and such big crops! They look like little dumplings.  



Pete,

Check your e-mail.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We are all definitely awaiting the pictures of the little ones! Am dying to see what they will look like!

Pete: Twiggy says "no worries!" Since she IS a desert cat, she will come visit Dorian and will make sure he keeps VERY WARM!    

Squeaks and I send GREETINGS and hope your "bad bugs" are gone SOON!!

HEALING HUGS and HEAT!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Maggie & Shi, I'm starting to feel a bit better and I hope to be near normal or as normal as I could be in a few days.
I got the pics you sent, Treesa, thanks so much  Unfortunately I could fix the one as it was to bright to get anything out of it but here are the other two. They are chubbing up fast, I can't wait till those little pinnies start a sproutin'


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww...they are sooooo cute! They look so *tiny*!

But, of course, that won't last long! They also look QUITE well fed!

Thanks, Pete!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you so much Pete for posting the pics. I'm so sorry to hear you are not feeling well, shame on me for having you put the pics on the forum, I will try to post them again in the future.

Hopefully I can get better pictures of them as they get bigger and the parents won't be so overprotective. But they are just doing a good job, what they are supposed to do.

I had to take the both very quickly, as Serena returned when she saw the camera, and Jasper was just coming back.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh! Those are such petite babies .. just darling!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Gosh! Those are such petite babies .. just darling!
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

They are small (but alot bigger then they were on hatchday), Gracie and Jasper are smaller then your average size homer, and smaller then a Satinette even.


I just went and changed out both nest boxes, and replaced them with identical clean baskets with black and white newspapers. Nona PM'd me and said the color paper can be toxic as it may have lead in it. Thank you for the warning. 

Boy,  did I hightail it out to do a quick exchange of baskets, with clean newspapers.

Poor Gracie, she was outside in the aviary (as Jasper was on duty) when I changed the basket, when I came out with the dirty plastic basket, she panicked and kept looking in the box that was identical to the new one, and actually thought I had her basket...baby and all. I reassured her it was not so. She went in to find out for herself. Poor dear.

Hopefully that will be all the excitement for the day, for both sets of parents.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those babies are so tiny and sweet.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Those babies are so tiny and sweet.


 Yeah, so cute...and plushy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I wonder if you'll be getting one red head and one yellow head there  I have a pair of homers one is a red hen and the other a yellow cock and I always get one of each everytime lol guess time will tell  oh forgot to mention that they are too cute lol


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What cuties!!! Thanks for the new pictures. Looking forward to progress reports!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

Since Jasper is more of a red/chocolate Helmet and Gracie is lighter softer color, it would be nice to have one that looks like Gracie Sue and one that looks like Jasper. 

Or could it be a mix?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The Bands arrived!*

The bands arrived from Foys a little while ago....and not a minute to soon as they are 7 days old today!  

We had to grease them as they would not slide past the three toes, but as soon as we did, they went on easy. 

We banded both babies and took pictures. They look so cute in their little green bands.

I'll try to post them soon.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The babies with their new bracelets on. 

Can we get stuffed anymore then we are? LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Aw Treesa, they are the sweetest, cutest, most adorable babies I ever saw. Perfect little bodies and look like they're posing. They have grown so much it is hard to picture them when they first hatched and I worried about them so much because they looked so tiny and frail. The mothers/daddies have done a wonderful job.

Thanks a bunch. Give those sweet little babies a big kiss from me. I can't wait for Pete to see them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chunky little munchkins........... Can't wait to see the color come in.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Maggie, I will give them a kiss from you.


Renee.

I can't wait until the colors come out too! I have been calling them little butter-balls.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! What darling little chunky monkeys and so cute with their brand new bands.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

now theres a couple little couch potatoes for ya  score one for the mommas and the pappas hehe


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable, they're getting soooo big    I'm so glad I popped, on those pics are going to make me a lot better and fast!!! Thank you for posting them Treesa  Do you have any names in mind for them yet?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> How adorable, they're getting soooo big    I'm so glad I popped, on those pics are going to make me a lot better and fast!!! Thank you for posting them Treesa  Do you have any names in mind for them yet?


Not at all, I usually wait until they get their feathering and personalities, then it is easy to find names. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Jascie and Graceper!

Jazzie and Graceper?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Terry, and LokotaLoft,

Feather...thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

They are sooo cute, Treesa!

They look like "walking crops!"

Names: Cropper and Cropette? Pudgy 1 and Pudgy II? ROFL


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I would name them coppertop and curly, cuz for one you know they will have redish heads and curly for the crest that will apear before you know it just my one cent plinking into the pot lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi squeaks and Lokotaloft...LOL  ...thanks for your input.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How about - "Petetra" and "Sinski" -  just a little play with Pete's name.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Totally adorable babies!!! At that age, they just sit so relaxed in your hand. What sweeties. And look at the shine on those little pinfeathers! Your good care and excellent nutrition are obvious!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like i opened up a can of worms by asking about names  I don't have any names in mind but now I'm going to have to start thinking so I can join in on the fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> How about - "Petetra" and "Sinski" -  just a little play with Pete's name.



Neat idea!   

Then, Pete wouldn't have to think so hard! ROFL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Pete. you better start thinking about names, as that is part of the responsibility of being a grand parent.  

Thanks, TerriB,

They do seem to trust us and it is no problem picking them up. Yesterday, when I approached the little one in the Satinette coop, he lifted himself up to defend himself, what a big boy! The parents are not sitting on him all the time, anymore.

Jasper and Gracie are sitting on the other still. They are truly a wonderful devoted couple. The babies are really growing and eating quite alot. I'm sad that the babies are seperated, but at the same time, I'm glad there are 4 parents to feed them, as they are at that growth spurt now, and are little eating machines.

Next week I will re-unite them, as the parents will be off the nests more, and they can spend an hour together on the porch, weather permitting, of course.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

They're so cute! 

Just a couple names to add on to the others that were posted here:

Jazz & Macy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the input, BirdDogg10, I appreciate it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*10 days old*

I just took these shots, their feathers are coming in now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*OH.......MY.......GOODNESS!!! How adorable.....cute......darling!*

They look like TWINS...can't wait to see what they will look like fully feathered!

ROFL...you may have to name them Tweedle DEE and Tweedle DUM...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

How absolutely adorable. They look so happy and content. 

Treesa, I am so glad you let them hatch. Wouldn't have missed these two precious ones for anything!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are positively gorgeous, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Shi, Maggie and Terry. I am glad you enjoyed the pics.

I get to see  alot more of them now that the parents are off the nest during the day.

They are starting to move around and peeping alot as they become more demanding of their parents for food. They are bottomless pits, and little eating machines, but so cute!  

Next week I hope to take pictures of them together, when they have their playtime away from mom and dad. It will be interesting to see how they act towards each other when reunited.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww, dang! what I wouldn't give to hold one of them. Glad you liked the names.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're getting more adorable as each day passes I can't wait to see them together  While looking at thier pics my girlfriend thought of Sonny & Cher


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi BirdDogg10,

You can come over and hold one anytime, but you will have to hurry, cause they will not look like this much longer.  




Hi Pete,

They are cute aren't they...., and the little one looks like Gracie. Keep on coming with names, I think the little boy will be my Jax, named after his dad, if we have a boy, and the hen....just don't know...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Already, the pigment is starting to show on their caps. What lovely little cherubs with such sweet faces!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> Already, the pigment is starting to show on their caps. What lovely little cherubs with such sweet faces!


Thanks TerriB,

The colors are more noticeable today, and one seems to favor Gracie, and the other favors Jasper....well...of course.who else would they look like..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What CUTIES...........been gone all day........too tired to catch up on posts for today but had to see what this one is about........good night all........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> What CUTIES...........been gone all day........too tired to catch up on posts for today but had to see what this one is about........good night all........



LOL! Good night...sleep well! 

When I first read your post, I thought, "Boy, Renee must be REALLY tired to go to bed at 5:30!" Then, of course, the brain cells I have left kicked in to remind me about DST!!! *sigh* AND, the THREE hour difference! Such a STRANGE FEELING! Still sunny, light and warm out here!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi BirdDogg10,
> 
> You can come over and hold one anytime, but you will have to hurry, cause they will not look like this much longer.
> 
> ...


 Darn it! I live in Vegas, thanks a lot though, I've ben in Florida once but I don't remember cause I was little


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they're such cuties ^_^


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks LP.


The babies are acting more like grownups everyday. 

When they see me reach for them, they stand up at attention and peck at me. Too cute !  I laugh about it now, but it is serious business for them and they may turn out to be some serious wing slappers and grunters like mom.  

I'm giving them a few more days to get steady on their feet, get parents used to my intervention, and then they can come visit in the porch for an hour with seed and water bowl. I hope it will be a happy and positive reunion for them. They may think each other a stranger.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks LP.
> 
> 
> The babies are acting more like grownups everyday.
> ...



I just LOVE these "Pijie Soap Operas!" ROFL  

Can't wait to see what happens...pictures? Such suspense...again...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> I just LOVE these "Pijie Soap Operas!" ROFL
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens...pictures? Such suspense...again...


Hi mr squeaks,

Of course there will be pictures, as I don't have to rush for worry of stressing the parents- the babies will be completely mine for an hour, so hopefully there will be a few very good pictures.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That sounds like an hour of pure bliss, I'd give anything to spend a whole hour with those lil chubbers  I can't wait to see the pics and hear if they got along and played nice together.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Gee, Pete, all you have to do is head straight down the coast to FL...I'd have to go clear cross country to see Treesa!  

Nothing like a little "anticipation!" ROFL  

Personally, I can't wait...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> That sounds like an hour of pure bliss, I'd give anything to spend a whole hour with those lil chubbers  I can't wait to see the pics and hear if they got along and played nice together.


Well.....come on down!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gracie laid an egg last night, they are starting another round. I replaced the egg, as they need a break. She has another basket in the coop now, one for her new nest, the other for the baby.

I brought the kids into the porch and put them in my laundry basket with each other and a bowl of seed and a little water.

The older one was not interested at all, and fluffed himself up and stood up everytime I got near. 

The younger one was squeaking and interested in what was in the seed bowl and flapped her wings when my hand came near. I'm not sure if she is getting enough to eat. I fed her some seeds and kefir. 

I put them both back after 20 minutes as I didn't want them or the parents to stress too much on their first visit outside of the coop.

I will make it a little longer next time.

The pics are a little dark as they were in the shade, but you can really see they are Helmets now!

I have to check and make sure the young one is getting enough to eat now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What beautiful little fluff balls! Great pics, Treesa!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Gracie laid an egg last night, they are starting another round. I replaced the egg, as they need a break. She has another basket in the coop now, one for her new nest, the other for the baby.
> 
> I brought the kids into the porch and put them in my laundry basket with each other and a bowl of seed and a little water.
> 
> ...



OHH!! They are SO cute...........I bet the one will be just fine. It wouldn't be growing so good if it wasn't getting fed. I've got 4 pair of babies right now that I'm raising for Jason (Roxtar). Two of the sets of babies are terrified of me for some reason. I handle them and talk to them just like all the others. One set doesn't care one way or the other and the 4th set.......well, one squeaks and flaps his wings and carries on something awful when I go in the pen, while his brother just sits there and watches. You would think this one is hungry too, but he can't be really. He's just got a different personality from th other one. They are sooooo sweet, I think it should take them 60 days to grow up instead of 30, so we could have them as babies just a little longer........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Treesa they are adorable. Wish I had time to come up and cuddle them. They are just sooo cute.

Renee, you have a bunch of babies there, how fun 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Treesa, SILLY ME...here I thought these two were cute before...well, they are just getting cuter by the DAY! PICS ARE GREAT!!

The smaller one looks like a walking "crop!" Are you SURE she needs more food? In fact, pardon the comparison, but the first thing I thought when I saw her was, "Mmmm, looks like Dolly Pardon!" Sorry... 

Can't wait to see "older" pics!

Sure would be fun to see them in person! Know just how Pete feels! *SIGH*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Double wow for beautiful babies! They just get cuter and cuter.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures.


Renee,

I guess they are both just different personalities, but he did enjoy the little snack as you can see. LOL Thanks for your expertise advice, you are the baby expert with all those little ones. 

I went back and checked on the little one and he seems well fed now.


mr squeaks,

That picture of little "Dolly" (LOL) was taken after the snack I gave her, so she was sort of full then.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're getting to be such big pidgies  I just love those little brown tails, as much as you don't want to grow up so fast I can't wait to see them as they progress. Thank you so much for posting thier pics, Treesa


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

they kinda remind me of little aliens with big brains lol pijjies phone home


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

they are soooo cute!! i just came across this thread, and i'm glad i did!! keep up with the pics!! they look like little gremlins!! in the movie, you know?
but way cuter!!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, They are sooo cute. I could just pick them up and cuddle and kiss them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

They are so precious! Maybe you took them for their outing just before the little one was fed. So glad they are progressing so well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad you all enjoyed the pictures.
> 
> 
> Renee,
> ...



*SORT* of full??? That was a *SNACK???*

Gee, Treesa, I don't think the parents could do so well! _Really_ ROFL  

Dolly looks like she could live off that snack for at least TWO days!   

That is sooooo funny!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and comments, LOL....little aliens....gremlins....they do look a bit strange at this point in their growth.


TerriB, it might have been before mealtime, but this little one is never as stuffed as the big one, and it takes Jasper a long time before he gets him fed in the morning. I don't understand what takes him so long, as they have acess to seed around the clock. 



mr squeaks said:


> *SORT* of full??? That was a *SNACK???*
> 
> mr squeaks, yep that is the way their crops look at this age and EVEN fuller, after a meal. They need it to fuel and build all those new cells for all of growing and feathering that they do in such a short time. Remember when they were the size of my thumb?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*18 days old*

Well the babies had "fun in the sun" again.

The older baby sat frozen the whole time and raised himself up at me when I came close. He had a full crop and didn't seem interested in the seeds laying on the towel.

I moved seeds around with my finger and the younger one started pecking at the seeds and managed to actually pick up and swallow 4 seeds. I praised her and she kept squeeking and flapping her wings. I tried to get the older baby interested but he had a full crop and really didn't feel the need. 

They were so cute, they sat together and looked very comfortable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1. The older one sitting very still
2 The little one pecking seeds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1. The younger one
2. The older one


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ohhhhhh, they are darlings, absolutely lovable and huggable. Please give them some kisses from me, lots of kisses.
I love it when they get so excited when they are praised.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What BEAUTIFUL babies, Treesa .. they are stunning!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Reti and Terry.

They are so cuddlesome, and cuteness factor....way up there.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

With those snowy white feathers, they remind me of fluffy little clouds. Completely adorable!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They're keep getting cuter and cuter every time we get to see them! I'm lucky I'm not close because I'd try and spoil them every free minute I had. Thank you so much for the pics Treesa!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

PS: I KNOW those pictures were PERFECTLY timed .. right AFTER cleaning and BEFORE poops appeared  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I'm joining the "drooling club" over these two. They are just as cute and adorable as can be!!

*(I see "Dolly" is dressed - er - "feathered" now!)*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks TerriB, Pete, Terry, and squeaks.

Pete, you can come over and spoil them anytime.

Terry the babies were brought in the porch and yes, on a clean towel. LOL,  You should see the actual nest boxes and bowls, and I just cleaned them that morning!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, they really look like helmets now. They are adorable. I would want to keep them with me ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, they really look like helmets now. They are adorable. I would want to keep them with me ALL THE TIME!


Hi Maggie,

Yes they are irresistible at this age, and the best part is they cant fly away from you when you want to hug them because of their age.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No pics today, but just wanted to let you know they are standing and walking around today, and both are picking up seed and eating it, not much, just enough until they spot their dads and then the squeaking and wing flapping begins. As they venture about the dads don't get a break anymore, once the kids spot him. Jaspers flirting is coming to a halt.  

They look like little Helmets now, and I can see where the time is coming when it will be hard to tell them apart from mom and dad, except for the green bands.

I expect to see them outside sunbathing tomorrow!  Not yet, I hope.

Gracie is sitting on her dummy eggs and very concerned looking about her venturing child. She is such beauty and grace. I hope the little girl will look more like her.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the update Treesa! You paint quite a picture, it's like I'm in the loft with you...and i wish I was Those poor dads especially the surrogate dad, he's probably wondering how did this happen to me, I don't remember having this kid! Jasper's going to have to put his flirting on the back burner for a while while the kids figure out how to eat on their own.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the update, Treesa. It's incredible how quickly they mature!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Jasper's going to have to put his flirting on the back burner for a while while the kids figure out how to eat on their own.


LOL  I try to tell him that, but he ignores me. He is always empty and looking for food, because he is so busy between feeding the youngster, protecting baby and flirting. I keep a full feed dish infront of him at all times but it is not enough, that baby is growing quite an appetite.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks TerriB.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*24 days old*

Here we are looking almost grown up.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I just had to share...*

My brother-in-law just sent me this picture of their unique lawn mowers, Crickett & Gus.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Here we are looking almost grown up.


They are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What healthy looking babies - love the "boats at the dock" shot! Interesting lawn mowers they have there.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa, I am still sooooo happy you let them hatch. They are about the cutest little guys I have ever seen. Those little faces just beg you to love them.

Love the lawn mowers. Boy, that is a big turtle (tortoise?).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Renee, they are irresistable too. The day is coming when I will have a hard time catching them to give them hugs, now it is no problem.




TerriB said:


> What healthy looking babies -* love the "boats at the dock" shot! * Interesting lawn mowers they have there.


Hi TerriB, Thank you and yes, that is a good observation. LOL 





Lady Tarheel said:


> Treesa, I am still sooooo happy you let them hatch. They are about the cutest little guys I have ever seen. Those little faces just beg you to love them.
> Love the lawn mowers. Boy, that is a big turtle (tortoise?).


Hi Maggie, thank you, I love the little cuties. That is their desert turtle, Gus that they brought from California, luckily he is native to the region there too, and they have a license to keep him. He enjoys walking around the farm, and especially eating dandelions.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are so pretty, Treesa. Lovely, lovely youngsters!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Renee, they are irresistable too. The day is coming when I will have a hard time catching them to give them hugs, now it is no problem.


I know what you mean. That little Scooter is "small" and "FAST" and he does NOT want me to hold him. As hard as I tried, he's still just one of the gang and I'm just a lowly human........ LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Terry.


Renee, that is the sad part of them growing up, you want to keep cuddling them and they just want to go their way, hang out with friends. Kind of like my sons, except for the cuddling...and you do want them to go and become independent!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS, they are just uber-adorable!!!!! They just sprout up like little weeds, I can't believe they are the little yellow fluff balls we saw only a few weeks ago.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Talk about CHIPS OFF THE BLOCKS! Will be hard to tell everyone apart one of these days!!! They are sooooo cute...just make for SCRITCHES!  

Quite the contrast in lawn mowers...one for the "mansion" lawn and one for the "cottage" lawn...LOL  They are great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I know what you mean. That little Scooter is "small" and "FAST" and *he* does NOT want me to hold *him*. As hard as I tried, *he's* still just one of the gang and I'm just a lowly human........ LOL


OK...I KNOW my memory is going, BUT, not before a WEEK is up!  

Renee, I DISTINCTLY remember you telling me that Scooter is a HEN!  

(I really have a hard time thinking HEN with a name like Scooter! Maybe change to "Scoota???")


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> OK...I KNOW my memory is going, BUT, not before a WEEK is up!
> 
> Renee, I DISTINCTLY remember you telling me that Scooter is a HEN!
> 
> (I really have a hard time thinking HEN with a name like Scooter! Maybe change to "Scoota???")


You are right.........bad habits are hard to break.........I'll try to do better.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad you all enjoyed my youngsters.

Pete, everyday they are doing something new, yesterday they started perching on the edge of their basket. They still smell good, like babies though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*28 days old*

They will no longer stay inside the basket as you can see, they are trying to think "outside the box."  

The one youngster is really trying to pose like a boy, as you can see...on the left.

The babies flew around today, and they have been eating seeds very well for the past few days, I am amazed.  

I kissed them both as they sat on the side of the basket...they didn't seem to mind, not yet.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my goodness, they are just the cutest little things. Soooo adorable.
Yeah, soon they will be embarrassed to be kissed by mom. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY!!! THEY ARE SUCH HANDSOME CUTIES!!

My big question: they look like TWINS...how do you tell them apart????  

They are going to be TWO "Tweedles!" LOL  

One looks just a "little" more plump than the other...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such gorgeous youngsters, Treesa. They certainly are looking all grown up.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> OH MY!!! THEY ARE SUCH HANDSOME CUTIES!!
> 
> *My big question: they look like TWINS...how do you tell them apart????  *
> 
> ...



Hi mr squeaks,

The one on the left is very quiet and his band # 219, he is posing more like a boy, plus he has a piece of tape on his right leg, I think he is plumper
.LOL... the younger one is band #218, and she squeaks all the time. Just kidding about the band numbers I really don't need to check them to distinguish them...yet.

Thanks, Reti, squeaks, and Terry.

They ARE irresistable, I hate putting them back in their coops.


I have names now...(tentative)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would agree..........left one, boy.......right one, girl.........what cuties.....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So, how long do we have to wait to hear the NAMES???? Mmmmmmm????


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> So, how long do we have to wait to hear the NAMES???? Mmmmmmm????


yea...........HOW LONG???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Official names of Jasper nd Gracie's kids:*

The left one (in picture), if a boy, he will be .....Jaxx, after his daddy, Jasper Jax.

The right one, (in the picture) if a girl, she will be....Bindy Sue after her mom, Gracie Sue.

If I have either 2 boys or 2 girls, then I will have to think of another name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL Pete! I guess I will allow you to delete that post....just this one time.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL Pete! I guess I will allow you to delete that post....just this one time.


Sorry, I've been a baaaaad boy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Bindy Sue is exploring and flying around. I caught her in Thomas's (big white king) cubby this morning, and when he saw her he went after her and was about to peck her, and I grabbed her up quickly. I haven't seen much of Jaxx, he really is quite content to hang out with the Satinette's all day inside, unless I make him go out. Bindy was also out in the aviary enjoying the sun and watching the birds and dad. She has cramped his style and he can't flirt as much everytime he is really putting out and strutting his stuff...he has to rescue her from one of my domineering males. As he hears her peep, and he runs inside with ....I can hear him saying" okay, what now.... I can't even get a good flirting in without her peeping for help.." LOL 

She is keeping dad on his toes!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Treesa, 
Poor Jasper, he'll be back to strutting his stuff full time soon enough but for now it's being a dad for him How is Gracie doing with the kids? I hope she's being a good mom and showing the kids the ropes of being a pidgie. I just adore the pics, they are such beautiful kids and so wish I could give them scritches, snuggles and most of all kisses


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Hi Treesa,
> Poor Jasper, he'll be back to strutting his stuff full time soon enough but for now it's being a dad for him How is Gracie doing with the kids? I hope she's being a good mom and showing the kids the ropes of being a pidgie. I just adore the pics, they are such beautiful kids and so wish I could give them scritches, snuggles and most of all kisses


Gracie is still sitting on her second round of "dummy eggs", that is where she spends most of her time. I think she is getting bored with it as I have seen her leave the nest several times today. She is quite aware of Bindy Sue peeping and will come to her rescue if Jasper doesn't. Jaxx is next door in the little coop with the Satinettes, so they don't have much contact. I have tried to put them together, but Jaxx thinks he is a Satinette and wants back in their coop. He has not a clue and is quite happy. It is sad that the babies aren't together, but it would have put a major burden on Jasper now, to feed both. He burns his candle at both ends, and is just able to meet Bindy's needs. I'm always feeding him extra, but he seems hungry all the time, anyway. I just don't think he eats enough, even though seed is plentiful. He feeds Bindy and off he goes, and comes back later hungrier then ever. He is quite a character...and a good candidate for cloning...so he can be in two places at the same time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful young birds - great names you've chosen! Interesting how early they start practicing to be adult birds! (Watch out, Satinette hens!!!)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TerriB said:


> What beautiful young birds - great names you've chosen! Interesting how early they start practicing to be adult birds! (Watch out, Satinette hens!!!)



Hi TerriB,

Thank you. I'm glad you like the names, as I haven't seen any other response, other then yours, (Pete and I don't count...as we are the grandparents)...I may start a new thread making the official announcement.

LOL in regards to the Satinette hens...JAXX is quite handsome, IF indeed...he is a HE...


----------

